# Darf ich jede Seite verlinken?



## Ruediger (7. Oktober 2002)

hallo zusammen,

mich interessiert folgendes thema:
und zwar habe ich eine website auf der ich gerne services von anderen firmen einbauen würde (z.b. einen stadtplan)

Darf ich einfach einen Link zu dieser Seite setzen? Wenn ja - nur von privaten oder auch von gewerblichen Seiten?
Und muß ich erwähnen, dass die Seite nicht meine ist?

Wo kann ich Infos darüber bekommen (Gesetze usw.)?

Danke im vorraus
Gruß
Rue


----------



## Christoph (7. Oktober 2002)

Frag einfach an bei der jeweiligen Firma.
Die haben sicher nichts dagegen, denn wer hat was gegen kostelose Werbung *G*


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (7. Oktober 2002)

Das das nicht deine eigene Seite ist müsstest du vielleicht schon hinschreiben.


----------

